# Solar Fence Charger



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Honest opinion . Best solar fence charger to be used on 10 acre , 2 wire , hard wire , pastures . Looking for the knock back power . Not just a pinch when the calves touch it .


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the Parmak 12 volt. It comes with an operational meter that tells you the fence condition, which I find very useful. One quick glance at the meter each morning, and I know if I have to go fix fence or not. There is also a 6 volt, which will probably work good for small acreage, and it costs $100 less. Also, it's American made!


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I would be leary of solar unless you don't have any other options, I use a solar if i'm somewhere remote (grazing cornstalks or similar), but as a full time fixed pasture energizer, would definitely go with a mains-powered one, especially if you're after some punch.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Another vote for the 120v option here. I would advise sticking with speedrite, static or cyclops. Hands down the best ones put there.
Also get something with enough headroom in case you will be adding more fencing in the future.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use Parmak 12V for horses--they do not work for cattle. Life expectancy about 3 years, Battery can be replaced pretty easily. 

Ralph


----------

